
Scientists set to show how they hacked into Stephen Hawking's brain - dwynings
http://cosmiclog.msnbc.msn.com/_news/2012/06/25/12401493-scientists-set-to-show-how-they-hacked-into-stephen-hawkings-brain
======
notthemessiah
"It can take a half-hour for Hawking to twitch out a couple of sentences in
response to a question." This seems to beg the question: how does Hawking find
the time to write so many books?

